# Seat Trim Advice?



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I have a 2015 TTS and noticed the seat trim is coming off. I understand it is a known issue. My Audi garage has offered to replace both seat trims for ~£1,000 (which includes a goodwill gesture).

Apparently the clips have broken and this seems a very expensive option. I have been advised that the trim can be glued back in place and one place recommended was Autotrim in Denton.

Has anyone tried a repair outside of the expensive Audi option?

Thanks.


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi theres loads of stuff on here about this well known issue including a great how-to guide using new side panels purchased from Audi. 
Mine both went on my 2016 TTS and I went for the cheap option and glued them myself and then clamped them until set. I think I used Gorilla Glue, an old belt pulled tight and rolled up towels under it at both ends. Not sophisticated but it looks fine and so far so good. 
I have a friend who had the same thing happen and he opted to use super sticky double side tape which has also worked, I think he used 3M VHB tape off Ebay but any number plate tape should do. Bek-Fix make the best ones.


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

Both of mine are broken, as part of the deal when buying the car the dealer ordered new trim pieces for me but they haven't arrived yet. Going by the thread on here there's a good chance that will fix it so fingers crossed.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I have searched the forum and could not see any mention of using tape or glue to repair. I have found the page outlining how to replace the part. Apart from an Audi dealer is there anywhere else that would be able to do this work?


----------



## jeebsy (Mar 31, 2020)

ademanuele said:


> I have searched the forum and could not see any mention of using tape or glue to repair. I have found the page outlining how to replace the part. Apart from an Audi dealer is there anywhere else that would be able to do this work?


Any good independent will be able to order the trims and replace them for you. Audi's recommended repair is a new trim, metal bracket and replacement airbags which is super expensive. An indi might be willing to just replace the plastics.


----------



## K4RL (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi all
Another example of the side trim issues, in this case affecting both seats. Drivers seat inner trim is very bad as has separated from the headrest by more than an inch. This car is currently on Audi used so hope any potential owners see this.

Karl


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

K4RL said:


> Hi all
> Another example of the side trim issues, in this case affecting both seats. Drivers seat inner trim is very bad as has separated from the headrest by more than an inch. This car is currently on Audi used so hope any potential owners see this.
> 
> Karl
> ...


Audi should be ashamed of themselves. They are either lazy AF and cannot be bothered to take pic post fix. Or hope that someone doesn't notice this until they buy it and slap a 1000$ bill on it. I noticed that a lot of A5 cars on Audi German used webiste have terrible brake discs. They are scorched and in very bad shape. Yet they still photograph the rims....


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Check out the write up here on how to fix this yourself (or you could get the parts and ask your local indie shop to do it for you I guess).

sport seats side panel how to


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

I have the same issue now.
Booked with Audi for next week.
Just one question, when replacing the side panel/trim, will they have to replace the side airbags as well?
I read that some Super Sport seat repairs require aribag removal. And that those apparently are not reusable
Mine is 2015 model TT


----------

